# Do not trust Safeguard !



## Clev104 (Feb 12, 2015)

We filled out an application to do inspection work on Safeguard's website and was then contacted by their vendor recruiting team.

A conference call was then scheduled with "Shalia Nelson". During the call, we came to an agreement to sign up with them and work in a few "zones" in our local area. 

Shalia Nelson stated that we needed E&O + Workers Comp AND Commercial Auto Insurance. No problem. We got those in a few days. (Over $2,100 in insurance TOTAL)

It has been a MONTH and we NEVER heard back from this recruiter.

Avoid this "Micky Mouse Operation" like the plague ! !


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Clev104 said:


> We filled out an application to do inspection work on Safeguard's website and was then contacted by their vendor recruiting team.
> 
> A conference call was then scheduled with "Shalia Nelson". During the call, we came to an agreement to sign up with them and work in a few "zones" in our local area.
> 
> ...


Did they promise you a minimum amount of work? If so, you can forward the promise back to them & ask them 'what's up'.
- OR - 
You can move on & consider it a blessing that you do not do any work for SG! Then spend the time you would have spent fighting with them researching this and other sites to find out which companies have decent reputations and which don't.


----------



## Clev104 (Feb 12, 2015)

An "average" amount was provided. We obtained the necessary insurance as requested, but they went MIA....left multiple voicemails and emails...NO RESPONSE.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Google is your friend!


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*that are a joke*

there is a a vendor on here from minnesota that pays the field rep money to keep his scores up so he can get all the work.. but his work sucks.. if you are not in bed with them they will suck you dry.. 

I left cause there is no money.. its a dead end job.. cant live off 200 a day and run a business with a shop, trucks, ins etc.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

$2100 in insurance premium? That must be a monthly or quarterly premium. That's prolly why you haven't gotten work...you might not have the correct insurance.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> $2100 in insurance premium? That must be a monthly or quarterly premium. That's prolly why you haven't gotten work...you might not have the correct insurance.


You can get start up GL and E & O thru york jersey for 1300-1400 yr. Of course it raises yearly according to your income


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Consider it a blessing, they will screw you anyway!:thumbsup:


----------



## Clev104 (Feb 12, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> $2100 in insurance premium? That must be a monthly or quarterly premium. That's prolly why you haven't gotten work...you might not have the correct insurance.


That was total. (E&O) PLUS Workers Comp plus adding our business name to our auto insurance policy. Just to sign up with them after a conference call...but never heard from them after a month


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Clev104 said:


> That was total. (E&O) PLUS Workers Comp plus adding our business name to our auto insurance policy. Just to sign up with them after a conference call...but never heard from them after a month


Cleve,

Not doubting your sincerity but there is no way in heck for E&O (like JDRM SAID 1300-1400 for a startup policy) + Commercial Auto (guessing a barebones minimum limits liability policy would be $800-1000/yr) + Work Comp? Heck no.

A minimum work comp policy here (no coverage for owners/officers) starts at $900 yr for a General Contractor. 

That's probably why you aren't getting any work........but like JRDM that is a blessing :yes:


----------



## Justgettinby (Oct 27, 2014)

cancel the policy then. You have a right to do that


----------

